# canning meat



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. I joined ht about 2 1/2 months ago. Really glad I discovered this site. I posted once in the what have you canned thread and want to say thanks for the bean recipes and where to look for them.

My question today is....we live completely off grid, no refrigerator for 13 years. We gave root cellar and spring house and can all our meat. I usually just can chicken, pork and ground beef. Is there any other way to can meat, like meatballs, meatloaf or steak? 

Don't miss anything electrical, but definitely need to find some different ways to can our meat.

Thanks..........linda


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I know my Amish friends can steak. Beef steak and venison steak. I can ask how if you would like..


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

That would be great thanks. I would be doing cube steak and thin cut steak without bone.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have cut up a roast into 1 1/2 to 2 inch chunks and canned. Put it in raw and let it make its own gravy. Use it for beef tips/noodles, or over rice, beef stew etc. I am sure you could use a round stead the same way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

I canned meatloaf,taco meat,chili with meat,tomatoe sauce with meat & beef in a wine sauce..most of it I learnt by watching the youtube channel..Use your own judgement though..I tried everything I listed and I'm still here to talk about it!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I can meatballs in beef broth. I pre-cook them in the oven first to drain off much of the fat. I also can barbecued pork and beef, as well as pork in red chile sauce. I tried browned ground beef, but it got too mushy for my taste.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

We can chunks of beef brisket or roast in vegetable beef soup so that it's ready to heat and eat. We do the same with lots of meals. It's always best to debone your meat to get maximum food and less wasted space.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. My mom says its not normal to can food, I should just go to Kroger like normal people. She reminds me that stores also sell bread and eggs.

Canning girl....how do you do your barbecue beef and pork?

Is it better to precook meat or do a raw pack?


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

lindamarie said:


> Is it better to precook meat or do a raw pack?


I can meats both ways but prefer to brown my beef and pork before canning, if I have time.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

lindamarie said:


> Thanks everyone for the ideas. My mom says its not normal to can food, I should just go to Kroger like normal people. She reminds me that stores also sell bread and eggs.
> 
> Canning girl....how do you do your barbecue beef and pork?
> 
> Is it better to precook meat or do a raw pack?


Oh yes, we all have a few of those family members! My MIL made mention of my "crazy stockpiling" of food the other day <g> and I am nowhere near my eventual goal. 

Jackie Clay has a wonderful article (Backwoods Home Magazine) on canning 'meals in jars' that is in several of her books, most are a just a slightly better take on the Blue Ball book recipes. I can her taco meat, follow her chili recipe and can both her meatball recipes.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

One of our favorite canned meats is shredded pork. It started when we made a large quantity of shredded pork for a reunion and had some left. We purposely didn't put too much seasoning on it when cooking so everyone could choose from a few different sauces when eating, so I just put it in pint jars & canned it without liquid (careful not to pack it). When we want a pulled pork sandwich, we add sauce & heat it. Tastes just like fresh-cooked!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

lindamarie here is a jackie clay link:

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/clay105.html


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I asked my friend and she said they use this recipe for venison and beef steak. Boil 1-1/2 c. Coarse salt, 1/2 c. Brown sugar, 1- gal of water. Boil 5 minutes then cool. This is enough brine for about 14-15 quarts of steak. Put 1 c. Brine in quart jar then add sliced raw steak until full to the neck if the jar. Do not pack to solidly. The brine should cover the meat. Then they hot water bath for 2 hrs. I myself pressure can meat at 10 lbs. of pressure for 90 minutes. Your call but I would pressure can it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you might find this of interest 


The National Center for Home Food Preservation 


http://nchfp.uga.edu/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can5_meat.html



*Preparing and Canning Poultry, Red Meats and Seafoods*

Note: There are no safe options for canning these foods in a boiling water canner.
*Poultry* 

Chicken or Rabbit
Chicken or Turkey Stock
 *Meat Products* 

Chili Con Carne
Meat, Ground or Chopped
Meat, Strips, Cubes or Chunks
Meat Stock
Meat and Vegetable Soup
Mincemeat Pie Filling
 *Seafoods* 

Clams
Crab Meat, King and Dungeness 
Fish (pint jars, USDA)
Fish (quart jars, University of Alaska Cooperative Extension Service)
Fish, Smoked
Oysters
Tuna
 top ^


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I use a homemade barbecue sauce recipe that has no thickeners in it, and I make sure that the meat is quite "saucy". I like to hot pack because I don't like the "science experiment" look of raw packed meat.

3 cups ketchup
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 t liquid smoke
1 t salt
1/2 t black pepper
1/2 t garlic powder
2 (3-4 pound) pork or beef roasts

I cook this in the slow cooker all day, then shred the meat and pack it loosely in quart jars with plenty of sauce. Process 90 minutes.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

elkhound said:


> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can5_meat.html
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can5_meat.html#top


Great link - the page and particularly the PDFs linked from said page are very informative and explain things in clear language. Keeping these PDFs for future reference- http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info, recipes and links. You guys have been a great help!!!

Trying to work my way thru the links, still learning my way around internet and this windows phone. Please don't laugh, as I do live way way out in the boonies....who is Jackie clay?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

True, there are _"There are no safe options for canning these foods in a boiling water canner"_ but people have been doing it for centuries. Some with great success, some without.

Personally, I pressure can my meats.

When canning whole chunks or strips of meat, remove as much of the muscle fat as you can (not the 'marbeling'). I raw pack all (chicken, beef, pork) but the ground meat. If I can get a bone in there, I will (a LOT of flavor in bones!!)

Cut into chunks or strips, fill with water (1" headspace), PC (Preassure Can) @ 10lb for 90 minutes quarts, 75 minutes pints.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Lindamarie the lbs of pressure you would use may not be 10 lbs. This is of course decided by your altitude. For instance for my altitude it's 12 lbs. pressure.

That is something I'm sure you know, but for any new to canning folks I like to point that out. Often folks forget that and put 10 lbs. when in fact not everyone is supposed to use that number.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

lindamarie said:


> Thanks for all the great info, recipes and links. You guys have been a great help!!!
> 
> Trying to work my way thru the links, still learning my way around internet and this windows phone. Please don't laugh, as I do live way way out in the boonies....who is Jackie clay?


I'm also pretty sure if you _didn't_ live in the boonies you wouldn't know who Jackie Clay is : ) She's a lifelong homesteader who writes for Backwoods Home Magazine on gardening, canning and animals. She has a wonderful "Ask Jackie" column. BHM publishes her column as books and she has a wonderful book on growing and canning your own food (veggies, fruits and meat). Her friendliness and helpfulness really comes through in her columns. She is the one who made me realize and give me the confidence to pressure can meat.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I made a big pot of spaghetti sauce with meatballs tonight. I unfortunately have yet to figure out how to cook for one or two people, so always make too much. After supper, I took out enough to make leftovers for one meal, then canned 7 pints of the sauce & meatballs. Now I can just crack open a pint when the mood strikes for that flavor. I hate throwing old food out of the refrigerator because it has gone south before I can eat it.


----------

